# Post Brexit



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

In this moment of chaos, there are basically two outcomes for British people thinking of moving to Italy. 1. We retain our EU status until either March 2019 or until December 2020 (ie the end of the ‘transition period), or 2. We become non-EU from March 2019.Therefore, I’m exploring the process of application for residency from both perspectives.From an EU member perspective, how long would I need to have private health insurance before being able to transfer into the Italian healthcare system (Servizio Sanitario Nazionale)?From a non-EU perspective, how long would I need to have private health insurance before being able to transfer into the Italian healthcare system (Servizio Sanitario Nazionale)?

thanks for any advice


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It depends on your status.

If you're working you get automatic mandatory membership in the SSN

If you aren't working you'll need third party until you establish residency. At that point you could apply and pay to enter the health system.

The only real difference is if you're receiving an EU pension than the country paying your pension pays for your health care. Citizenship isn't the issue IIRC it's the country paying the pension.


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

Thanks Nick. I would be taking early retirement age 60. By third party, I assume you mean private healthcare? Does this mean I need to renew each year for 5 years?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No. Likely a few months. Once you've gotten the paperwork for residency filled out you can than pay to enter the national system.


----------



## Kevin_P (May 5, 2017)

Thanks again Nick, really helpful. One more question, would that apply to EU and non EU? ie could either transfer into the national system at some point after a few months?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes. The exact time will depend on how long it takes you to get the paperwork together and get them approved by the town


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> No. Likely a few months. Once you've gotten the paperwork for residency filled out you can than pay to enter the national system.


One presumes that one would pay the national system in perpetuity, correct?
:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you remain in Italy then yes


----------

